# Central Texas Beekeepers August Meeting



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

The Central Texas Beekeepers will meet on Thursday, Aug. 26 at 7 p.m. at the VIP Room at the Washington County Fairgrounds in Brenham, Texas.

The topic for the meeting is "Keeping cool in the Texas heat while working your bees". Several new and innovative items will be presented.

The Beginners Lesson will be "Making splits this fall for production hives next spring".

Refreshments will be served. Call (979) 277-0411 for more information.


----------

